# Videotape Catches New Jersey Police Making Rough Traffic Stop



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by nbc10.com*

Three South Jersey police officers have been indicted in connection with a rough traffic stop caught on their own videotape.

"Step out of the car before I drag you out of the car," can be heard on the videotape.

Deptford Police last month pulled over Joseph Rau, 19, for running a stop sign.

Words were exchanged, and things quickly turned physical.

Officers John Galespie and Timothy Parks face misconduct and assault charges.

Officer Brian Green is accused of making false statements to investigators.

The county prosecutor said the whole thing could have been avoided.

"There was physical abuse at the scene, there was verbal abuse at the scene, and physical abuse back at the police station. It should have resulted in motor vehicle violations being issued and the individual being sent on his way. That obviously didn't happen here," Gloucester County Prosecutor Sean Dalton said.

Charges of resisting arrest and aggravated assault against driver Joseph Rau have been dropped.

Copyright 2006 by NBC10.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

No video?


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Dumb asses, I don't know how these fools forget they are on video. [-X


----------

